
Show HN: nfq – a simple filter to sinkhole all DNS request containing punicode - DyslexicAtheist
https://github.com/DyslexicAtheist/nfq
======
DyslexicAtheist
as discussed recently here[1], I hacked together a PoC to ban any unicode in
URL's as an anti-phishing solution to mitigate homoglyph attacks. It works on
Linux by hooking directly into the kernels NFQUEUE and processes any requests
that are being sent to your local resolver (dnsmasq/unbound, etc) on port 53.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21824350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21824350)

